# Front Bumper - Clear Coat - Warranty



## Smokin'SER (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an '05 SE-R with under 7K miles. I just noticed there are a few spots on the front bumper where the clear-coat is coming off. This is ridiculous to be happening to a car this new. Does anyone know if something like this is covered under warranty?? Has anyone else had problems with clear-coat?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Got a pic? You can ask your dealer if its covered. If not, clearcoat is available at any auto parts store. I'm not going to have any problems with my front bumper clear-coat... ClearBra!


----------



## Smokin'SER (Oct 3, 2006)

No way am clearing it myself with auto zone clear-coat. I would have to strip the clear off of the entire front bumper first, and then trust that the spray can clear coat would look like a factory job.

I don't have a pic right now....


----------

